# How To Backup Windows Updates



## rachitgandhi (Nov 30, 2010)

frnz...
    i m using windows 7 HP 64 bit..... and since installation updated it a lot...
but i want to backup those updates so that in future i can restore them after refreshing my system ..... its very painful to download those updates again after new windows installation ...

thank you i m sure that you are born geeks ...


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^It gets stored on the below location:

%windir%\softwaredistribution\download


----------



## rachitgandhi (Nov 30, 2010)

only backing up dese files can solve my pblem !!!
i don't think so ..
coz.. i hav downloaded more then 160 mb updates and dese files are of 26 mb in total !!!!
 thank you for ur suggestions !!!!
   but i don't think it may help !!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

try this method :



> Open IE (not other browsers) and go to:
> "*windowsupdate.microsoft.com/catalog"
> Microsoft Windows Update
> 
> ...



from here


----------



## rachitgandhi (Dec 6, 2010)

@ topgear
thanx buddy it works ...
and hav my essential updates too !!!!


----------

